# G11/G12 FSC Status



## oshevtsov (Sep 6, 2016)

Would appreciate if anyone with G11/G12 with 5AT or 5AS could connect to E-sys, read FSC status and share.

Working on retrofitting either of these options, and would like to check whether FCW, PCW and SLI codes have/have not changed vs F series.

Thanks


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

7E,BE,BF. in G1X will be same.


----------



## Miami10 (Feb 4, 2014)

oshevtsov said:


> Would appreciate if anyone with G11/G12 with 5AT or 5AS could connect to E-sys, read FSC status and share.
> 
> Working on retrofitting either of these options, and would like to check whether FCW, PCW and SLI codes have/have not changed vs F series.
> 
> Thanks


Different codes and vary depending on Autobahn Package, Driver Assistant, Driver Assistant Plus, and ACC Stop & Go options.

Retrofitting 5AS or 5AT is going to be a massive and very expensive undertaking


----------



## oshevtsov (Sep 6, 2016)

Miami10 said:


> Different codes and vary depending on Autobahn Package, Driver Assistant, Driver Assistant Plus, and ACC Stop & Go options.
> 
> Retrofitting 5AS or 5AT is going to be a massive and very expensive undertaking


Yeap... Trying to keep the budget as low as possible using second-hand parts.

I will be starting with 5DF, which does not require FSC but gives FCW in addition to ACC.

I bought some of parts on eBay (including ACC radar, most expensive component), so my 5DF budget is going to be around EUR700 (vs EUR2700 at AD prices).

I also bought both external mirrors with LCW lights on eBay at EUR800. Remaining hardware for 5AT, even at AD prices, should be in the range EUR3000 (4 LCW sensors, wiring, vibrator, steering wheel control module, and wheel with sensor pad).

So, hardware-wise, I am expecting the budget to be within EUR4500 for 5AT. Possibly would sell original mirrors and wheel.

And yes, my factory build includes 5VS and 5DV, so many expensive parts are already installed (KAFAS and no need to change windscreen, Hydro/DSC high, SAS).

Once 5DF is successful, I will proceed further to 5AT.

But this will obviously depend on whether I am able to deal with FSC codes... Anyway, in worst case scenario for EUR4500 and without FSC codes I should be getting ACC, FCW (the one coming with 5DF), LDW and LCW - which works for me.


----------



## oshevtsov (Sep 6, 2016)

ruben_17non said:


> 7E,BE,BF. in G1X will be same.


Thanks, this helps


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ruben_17non said:


> 7E,BE,BF. in G1X will be same.


Au contraire mon frère.

Only if Gxx has KAFAS2. If Gxx has KAFAS3, then they are all different:

KAFAS2:

AppID 126 (7E) - Speed Limit Information
AppID 190 (BE) - Front Collision Warning (FCW)
AppID 191 (BF) - Pedestrian Detection

KAFAS3:

AppID 287 (11F) - Speed Limit Information
AppID 318 (13E) - WWA (Wrong Way Assist)
AppID 318 (13F) - Front Collision Warning (FCW)
AppID 320 (140) - Pedestrian Detection
AppID 321 (141) - Lane Departure Warning (LDW)

And for OP, additional Gxx FSC Code changes exists between NBT EVO ID4 and ID5:

In NBT2 EVO ID4:

AppID 158 (9E) - Voice Control 
AppID 159 (9F) - Text-To-Speech

In NBT2 EVO ID5:

AppID 366 (16E) - Voice Control 
AppID 367 (16F) - Text-To-Speech


----------



## oshevtsov (Sep 6, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Au contraire mon frère.
> 
> Only if Gxx has KAFAS2. If Gxx has KAFAS3, then they are all different:
> 
> ...


Thanks, very helpful indeed.

(1) I wonder what WWA is. Does it somehow relate to automatic steering?

(2) LDW FSC added - sad news. They are getting more and more restrictive. At least LCW is still code-free.

(3) Can you recommend anyone to talk to re FSC codes? I have approached Carsystems guys re CAN filter, but it is only under development for G11...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oshevtsov said:


> ...(3) Can you recommend anyone to talk to re FSC codes? I have approached Carsystems guys re CAN filter, but it is only under development for G11...


No. I'd just wait on customretrofit.ro / carsystems.com.ua and see what they come up with.


----------

